# word/excel blank pages 'printing'



## sleeknchic (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi, 

I have a relatively new laptop. For some reason my office (xp) does not print my sheets.
Print preview clearly shows I have writing on my worksheets. Also there is ink and the printer works fine for documents other than office.

The sheets appear to actually printing takin its time to finish each in the usual time, but simply not printin any ink.

i managed to print from word.. only by removin final paragraph marking from end.
but excel doesnt have paragraph markings and so cant print

Therefore a problem with office.

can anyone help pleaseee?  

thanks, 

Lynn


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

This sounds pretty bizarre, Lynn. Are you copying from Excel to Word, then printing? Neither here nor there, really. Just go to Excel. Go to File-->Print Area, Clear Print Area and that should LIKELY fix it for you. Let us know.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

One "odd" reason is that many documents print to an inkjet using "all colors" plus black to make up black, however some (notable Exel and Word, Notepad etc) use "black only" for black.

So an empty black ink cartridge can look OK for many documents (just a slightly paler rendition of black) but not for those that use only black.

Have you actually tried a new black ink cartridge?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Anne Troy said:


> "My new Employer!" http://www.phoebefloral.com/


Guess I can stop sending you flowers now Anne ... !


----------



## sleeknchic (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks all for your help, :up: 

the clear print area worked and fixed the problem...well impressed

i dont understand what this means though whats this function actually for? what was the problem??????

Cheers!

Lynnie


----------



## sleeknchic (Mar 15, 2007)

actually i still have the problem, 

it seems to be when I press print preview, the page outlines come up on the page and it wont print, it seems it is at this point i need clear print area.

but if i dont use print preview it works fine.

anyway to solve it permanently???

cheers again, 

Lynnie


----------



## sleeknchic (Mar 15, 2007)

aaargh clear print area.. it wont work at all now 

helppp....


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Hm. Can you upload the file?

Kiwiguy: I must have missed the ones you've sent previously??


----------



## sleeknchic (Mar 15, 2007)

well turned out must av been problem with printer, luckily I had the printer installed twice, so changed default printer and seems to work fine, 

stil rather odd how it was pickin and choosing when to print, 
so for now everything is fine, 

thanks for ur help, 

Lynn


----------

